# Too flaky phyllo!



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I've been making a mini chocolate hazelnut strudel for one of the items on my sampler plates. We use Apollo phyllo here at work. Everytime I use it to make the strudels and such(apple strudel), once the logs are baked and cooled --- it shreds and flakes off too much at the top of the logs. I use 4-5 sheets rolled width-wise, brushed with a mix of clarified butter and oil. This is absolutely driving me mad, because I don't know it it's the phyllo or am I overbrushing or underbrushing???


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

we sometimes brush our strudel with a flavored simple syrup wash. It kind of softens the outer shell and keeps it from crumbling. Just a thought.
Jeff


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Have you considered making a real strudel dough? It never flakes off and it's quite easy to make. We make it at the restaurant. I personally hate working with phyllo; all that buttering and ripping and chipping, I'd rather spend 5 extra minutes making the real thing.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

If you put a substantial amount of sugar between the layers, it should fuse the layers together a little bit better. But there is a Turkish dough out there called yufka, which is very similar to phyllo, but a lot more durable. There are a lot of online middle easter groceries that sell it.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Panini, do you brush with simple syrup after the logs are baked or in between the sheets? I may try that. It would make sense since when I make baklava I never have a problem. Also, do you cut little vent slits before baking?

Anneke, space and time are a big factor at our shop so making fresh strudel dough would be kinda tough. I tried it once though, and it does take practice.

Momoreg, I did sprinkle cinnamon sugar between the sheets and on top of the log. I've never heard of yufka dough. Does it come packaged like phyllo and the same sized sheets? I wouldn't mind trying something new. Also, I may switch to a slightly thicker phyllo---I think there's a brand called Pegasus which makes it.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

angrychef,
Yes a little spritzing during laying the sheets.Yufka? This is interesting. I will look this up. I agree that pulling dough is laborsome and takes a lot of room. 
We brush them hot out of the oven, we put a little kirsch for our cherry and a little almond for the apple.
Jeff


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yufka comes in many shapes and sizes. I've used it for Moroccan pastilla, and it comes out really crunchy. Use it the same way you do phyllo, but you don't need as many layers.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Momo, is yufka like bric dough?


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Panini, do you also brush butter or some kind of fat on or just the simple syrup?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Angrychef,
Yes, we use butter, and spritz every second sheet, we also throw sugar. We spread out 24" on a tablecloth and six sheets.
When they are out of the oven we brush with the water we seal our fondant with. I know it sounds crazy, but we put 6-8 in" of h2o on top of the fondant in the bucket, we also put in our spent vanilla beans. This makes a great wash. We take a cup out and brush the hot strudel.
Jeff


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I also only use h20 on baklava... on strudel the moisture of the filling usually moistens the phyllo after it cools down enough that extra moisture would kill mine. I don't think your over or under brushing, I can't draw any similarties in my memory to that factor.

D. I really believe it's the dough 9 times out of 10. There's always inconsistany happening with phyllo! We always bought it frozen and I swear it defrosted (1/2 the time) on the truck (which a quick defrost kills the doughs texture), then we'd re-freeze it when it came in. So when I used it, it could be really bad, or still be nice (it was never truely consistant).


Pre-slicing before baking does kind of help, but don't go deep (top 2 or 3 layers). But if your dough is really dry and flakie nothing I know of stops it. I just open another box and use the bad stuff for my inside layers and the good stuff for my outside layers. 

Oh also, with chocolate strudels you can put some finely ground chocolate and fine cake crumbs (if your using fruit) mixed with your sugar when your layering. I found that to work well, in absorbing moisture and clueing layers together.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Mezz, 
No, it's not really like bric dough. It is more elastic, and slightly more flavorful.


----------

